# Quicktime won't play MP4 files within iTunes



## martinusgimpel (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm running WindowsXP SP2 and recently installed iTunes with Quicktime. I subscribed to a podcast, which downloaded. When I tried to play the podcast, the sound was fine but the images in the Quicktime box was a mass of flashing green and other colours, alternating with a black screen. I can't find any answers on the net, but read that codecs are the problem. However, when I played an MP4 file on a website, it played perfectly, so I assume my computer has the necessary codecs. I'd be really grateful for any help with resolving this.


----------



## kensingtonite (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't help you, but I wanted to let you know that I'm having the exact same problem. I found that I can play m4v files in iTunes and Quicktime, but not mp4 files. I hope someone out there can tell us what we can do to correct this!


----------



## martinusgimpel (Jul 7, 2007)

The solution was to open Quicktime player itself, then Edit/Preferences/Quicktime Preferences/Advanced.

Under Video, uncheck "Enable Direct3D video acceleration", then select "Safe mode (GDI only)", apply/OK. (I'm not sure whether the uncheck is necessary, but it's what Apple told me!) Then reboot, open iTunes again and try to play the podcast. If it didn't work properly the first time, now it should play back properly, both in sound and video.

I'll be very interested to hear how you get on!


----------



## kensingtonite (Sep 27, 2007)

Worked perfectly! Wow! Thanks so much for the help. I've been screwing around for over a month trying to figure out what could be wrong!


----------



## martinusgimpel (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know - I'm delighted to have been of help!

Kind regards

Martin


----------

